# New Update already borked my Prime.. WTF Asus



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

So i was installing the the new firmware update (Camera and another one) Well, after everything was going ok, the screen became unresponsive, then restarted on me. Well, it reloaded and then i get a picture with 3 Gears and an exclamation point. Lovely.. Funny thing, when i rotate the screen I see the little unlock slider but the screen is un responsive.

I call Asus, and i'm told that I should Hard Factory reset the device.. I'm a little pissed (just got off the phone) and i've just finished my 2nd... fac reset and i STILL get the 3 gears, and the exclamation point, only now, I can't rotate it and see the lock screen. The rep told me that the Firmware update was glitchey and that my prime wasn't taking it which is the reason for the gears. Only now.. i still get them... (Hold Vol down, then press vol up to select Fac Reset) I've done this twice now. nothing.

Any ideas why i'm STILL seeing the gears, after a factory reset?


----------



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

After calling it again, the new "tech" informs me that the O/S has crashed and the screen is done. So I have to send it back and wait 10-14 business days.. Awesome... As a first time tablet owner i'm not the LEAST bit impressed (Family all has ipad's). I'm seriously considering getting it fixed and giving it back to BB and getting an Ipad..


----------



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok, seems like this is common as of late, and it could be related to the battery? People are letting it die completely, recharging it fully then doing the restart and it's working.. gonna try that


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have seen on another forum where this is working for people. Also hearing that some people are only seeing 1 or 2 updates available and aren't having any issues with those updates.


----------



## letsgophillyingeneral (Nov 16, 2011)

Pesti13nce said:


> After calling it again, the new "tech" informs me that the O/S has crashed and the screen is done. So I have to send it back and wait 10-14 business days.. Awesome... As a first time tablet owner i'm not the LEAST bit impressed (Family all has ipad's). I'm seriously considering getting it fixed and giving it back to BB and getting an Ipad..


Apple devices break, too. IIRC, the 5.0 OTA bricked a bunch of iPhones. You got unlucky, that doesn't mean that the Transformer/Android are crappy, inferior products to Apple/iOS.

My iPod touch has a mind of its own and likes to skip tracks whenever it feels like it. jus sayin


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

My understanding from the other websites, all you need to do is drain the battery and plug it in and it will boot normally.


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yup drain ur battery that should do the trick to unbrick ur prime a lot of people do this and it works!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Adb work for reboot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well adb worked to reboot but it's still bricked. Guess I'll let it die, that'll take forever though lol. I had 3 days on my battery do far without charge. I was at 28% when it bricked...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## restinbeast (Aug 9, 2011)

How wide spread is this problem?

I get my prime tomorrow and I am wondering if should proceed with the updates or wait.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

So let mine die and got it rebooted finally. Still says I need to take a firmware update and camera update... WTF?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I have a similar experience from what Pesti13nce has just described. It's funny cause I actually hoped not to ever have to post in this area/subject, but here I am now.

I basically attempted to update to the new firmware (the one that updates the GPS 6.9.13) because my Prime said that there was one. I hit the "install" button then a picture of an Android on its back with an exclamation point floating above its belly. Kinda funny actually, but it SUCKS.

Did a hard factory reset, tried to install the update, but FAILED again. Sending my Prime out to Texas with an RMA # to get fixed. Hopefully it gets fixed soon. Man what a mess... :/


----------



## smccall (Jan 1, 2012)

Bought my prime last night went to bb they didn't have any they had to send all 300 back per asus due to the battery issue and firmware update issue. I however found one that was just shipped to the bb mobile and was cleared by asus to be sold. So beware when picking one up. This is the best tablet available as long as you don't get one that's been recalled.


----------

